# Windows Server 2008 / DNS / Slow Internet Connection



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi,

I recently deployed a virtual installation of Windows Server 2008 SP1 with AD DS and DNS Integrated, with the additional role of DHCP Server.

Router IP: 10.10.10.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
DNS Server: 10.10.10.100

I was asked to set each Primary DNS Server on each workstation NIC to 10.10.10.100

Workstations are able to join the domain.
Authenticated Users are able to login to the domain.

But when it comes to the internet...there seems to be a "lag" in the connection, any reasons why?


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

How many workstations, switches etc,.? maybe run something like radmin advanced ip scanner which shows latency.. see how what the pings are to all your workstations.


----------

